# Fodmap 7-day menu plan



## Pawkeys (Aug 10, 2012)

Does anyone have a 7-day low-fodmap menu plan to share or to send me. I'm finding it confusing and if I had a plan to follow for the first week or two, it would really help. Thanks in advance for your time.


----------

